# Implantation bleeding



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello all

Could someone tell me how soon after what could be implantation bleeding could you do a hpt. I read somewhere that you could wait as little as 2 - 3 days.

Thanks Katherine x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Katherine

I may be being   but I was always told doing a hpt is all about testing 14-17 days after you've ov'd not about when a poss implantation bleed could have happened. You see clomid can cause some spotting with some women, and people could mistake it for implantation bleeding. So it's more accurate to test according to ovulation dates. 

That's just my take on it all - someone else may have another theory.

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I think you can use a HPT 3 days before your usual AF is due on the sensitive ones.
Good luck.    What colour was the bleeding? its usually pinky. J x


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Implantation bleeding can be pinky or brown (old dried blood). Best of luck, Bxx        (cd 45/43)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo so if its implantation bleeding it would be around this time and be more pinky or brown in colour.

Personally I would avoid testing early and wait until at least 14dpo.  Although some hpts say you can use early, they are actually only around 65-69% accurate when used early (its in the small print !!).

Here's some info I found on implantation bleeding...

"What is Implantation Bleeding? 
Implantation bleeding is lighter than menstrual bleeding, and consists of pink or brown colored blood. Implantation bleeding occurs when the trophoblast, or tissue that surrounds the egg, attaches to the endometrium and slowly eats its way into the lining. As it does so, it eats through the mother's blood vessels, forming blood lakes within itself. When these blood lakes form near the surface of the trophoblast, they often cause implantation bleeding. 

Remember, the difference between period and implantation bleeding is the amount; implantation bleeding is considerably lighter than menstrual bleeding. Menses and implantation bleeding should be different enough so that you can tell. Here are some frequently asked questions about spotting: 

When does implantation bleeding occur? 
Usually 5-12 days after ovulation, so just around the time that you would be getting your period. Bleeding during ovulation is something different. 

What does implantation bleeding look like? 
Implantation bleeding signs are a light pink or brown colored spotting"


Wishing you lots of luck & hoping its a good sign
Take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

wow! Natasha even ive learnt stuff there, thanks  
Do you know how far into pregnancy implantation goes on for? how many weeks? ive had pinky spotting but last night and today got reddy/brown (dark) and bit more but not like AF type stuff (Sorry if TMI)  

Do you think this is usual? im soo worried..
Kath - what is happening  
Jo x


----------



## deb.h (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jo

How much spotting is there?  And is it primarily brown?  My friend (who is now 6 months pregnant) had brown spotting between weeks 6 -8 and was very worried.  She had an early scan at 7 weeks and all was completely fine - just implantation bleeding.  
Hope this helps

debs
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Implantation bleed would only go on whilst implantation was taking place so around 5-12dpo.  However, many women do get some bleeding in early pregnancy so I'd try not to worry too much - although I can appreciate you must be feeling anxious...I would just contact your GP and/or consultant to put your mind at rest.

Take care hun
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

thanks debs,

that has eased my worrying, ive been reading lots on the net re: brown or pink lite spotting (which it is) and seems it is implantation bleeding even though im 5+3 weeks. Spose it can take a while to implant! maybe having had endo causes it too? def looks like old blood. Still there today but only happens when i wipe! 
Cant wait for my scan on Thurs!

Hi Natasha! ta. xx


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning ladies

I hope you don't mind me butting in here but I would like some advice about implantation bleeding please.

Yesterday was 6dpo and me and DP had s*x and afterwards when I went to the toilet and wiped there was pinky discharge and a few spots of blood (sorry tmi), by the end of the day there were some brownish streaks in my knickers but nothing else since.

When we were having BMS around O time every day I never had this.

Now I am wondering if this is just a bit of bleeding after sex or whether I can possibly get my hopes up as to this being implantation bleeding although would it happen after s*x?

I am very confused!

Lillyanne xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lillyanne

It could be implantation bleed as the timing would be about right...but it may also just be a bit of old blood coming away as your fresh new womb lining thickens - its difficult to know to be honest.

Here's hoping that its a good sign for you...  

Good luck
Natasha


----------

